# Automatic Fish Feeder



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying an automatic fish feeder for a pond. Not a big pond, so I'll be getting one of the small cheap feeders. Anyone have any experience with the auto feeders? The pond is close to the road, so I'm planning on making up something to make it difficult to run off with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We have several different feeders to choose from and most have been tried and tested here at our hatchery. PM me with your contact info and I can send you a new catalog.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I'm going to get one of these [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kenco-One-Way-Directional-Feeder/dp/B0002LMOIS"]Amazon.com: Kenco One Way Directional Feeder Md: PC44S: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

I'll have to put together a hopper and legs but for the money it's too hard to resist. No doubt a purpose built Sweeny, Aquapro, Stren, or Texas Hunter will probably out perform it but for less than 1/10th the cost I'm going to risk it. It has been well reviewed on various forums and seller sites. They can also be purchased already attached to a hopper in various styles and sizes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen them there for less....but this would be good

http://cgi.ebay.com/REMINGTON-WILDG...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca72793f8


----------

